# 1st Bandsaw box in progress



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I started my first bandsaw box over the weekend, and got it all sanded and started finishing it yesterday.

I used a piece of apple that I saved from the firewood pile. (I BBQ with applewood)
It has 1 coat of BLO in these pictures.
















I plan on putting on a few more coats of BLO and then either poly or lacquer.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I know I was a little messy with the glue, and the front and back aren't even, but I don't have a lot of experience with a bandsaw and this was a fun way to practice.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A good first attempt, Chuck. Keep it up. Careful though, they are addictive.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job! I like it. Bandsaw boxes are always fun to make. Quick job and you can get creative!


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

How do you saw out the middle? There has to be a through cut someplace.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job on the box there Chuck. Why don't you make another one, and start a band saw box tutorial from a beginner's perspective. I, personally, have never made a bandsaw box but would like to try. I think that the perspective from someone who is new to making them would be a learning experience for a lot of people. Maybe generate some brainstorming and, who knows, maybe by the end of it all, we will all be bandsaw box experts.
Ken


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I will be making more of these because it was a really fun project.

It will be getting a coat of finish today.

Ken: I will think about doing a how to from a beginners stand point.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I second Kenbo's suggestion, that box looks like something I would like to try myself.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

This guy is pretty much over the top. It is a good vid on how to do it.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

If you want to see some pretty nice variety, you can look here.

http://www.youtube.com/user/designerwoods


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Adillo303 said:


> This guy is pretty much over the top. It is a good vid on how to do it.


I saw it done for the first time by watching that video. I had seen the boxes before, but never thought how to make one.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I'm normally a how-to writer whenever I try something new, and this weekend I tried bandsaw boxes for the first time....but that video really does tell you what you need to know. I watched it and then wrote down all the required steps. It's pretty easy (for bandsaw DRAWERS anyhow...not lidded boxes, but it's similar).

1) Cut a flat surface, which will be the back of the box.
2) Cut out the rough outside shape.
(After this step, use your nicer, smaller, smoother blades. I made the mistake of using my timberwolf AS blade for some of these cuts, and trying to glue the pieces together left huge gaps)
3) Cut about 3/8" off the back, as though you were resawing the piece of wood. Careful if the surface touching your tablesaw top is uneven.
4) Cut out the drawer "block" and remove it.
5) Glue the outside shell back together where you cut through it to get the drawer.
6) Glue the back piece onto the outside shell. (This part can be delayed while the glue dries from step 5)
7) Cut the front and back off of the drawer block.
8) Cut out the drawer, entering and exiting from the "top" side of the drawer, so you end up with a U shape of wood.
9) Glue the front and back onto the drawer.
10) Add a drawer handle, sand, finish, etc.

Until I get good at these, I just reference this list to remind me what I have to do. I'm pleased with making these things...they really are quick. It's actually my first *real* non-jig project so far.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I tried my hand at one this past weekend and thought I will just keep my wider bandsaw blade. Was that a mistake...the box did not survive the attempt. I am going to go buy a narrower blade and try again.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

UKfan said:


> I tried my hand at one this past weekend and thought I will just keep my wider bandsaw blade. Was that a mistake...the box did not survive the attempt. I am going to go buy a narrower blade and try again.


+1. I tried my hand at one last night and I can say I have a whole new found respect for these. Mine survived, but it's not too pretty. I think I'll switch to a smaller blade too, although I think I have the 1/4" on there right now... hmmm. :huh::furious:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

1/4" should be fine, unless you were trying a seriously small box. I used 1/4" for mine and had no real issues. It screamed during some of the tighter corners, but otherwise just cut right through. It's a timberwolf blade also, though, which eats wood...so if you had a duller 1/4" blade I could see that being a problem.

I did get some pretty serious burning on one particular cut. I think it was just technique though, as on an identical cut the other direction, I did fine. If you've done scroll sawing prior to this, then that may be screwing you up some (it did me). You can't just turn the workpiece, you have to always be feeding it in so the blade has somewhere to cut. I hope that helps.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I finally got the box finished. It had been to cool to spray poly.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

very nice. I like the matching drawer handle.


----------

